# Temple Cowley Swimming Pool, Oxford, England - August 2016



## Landie_Man (Sep 7, 2016)

Temple Cowley Swimming Pool, Oxford, England - August 2016

I'd been wanting to do this one for a while now and had failed on a number of occasions getting in. It's only 20 or so miles from me in Cowley, Oxford. 

The place was surprisingly untrashed given its two or so year closure, but stripping and demolition was well underway and not much was left! I visited here with an up and coming explorer I recently met through some car friends, and he is taking to it well, he LOVED this place, which is a good sign. I remember how much I loved real derpy derps when I first started; though despite plenty of experience I quite liked this, it was a nice easy and relaxed explore with a few nice bits to see on a summers evening. I certainly would not want to fall into that huge dive pool there!

The pool originally opened in 1938 but had huge refurbs in 1986 and 1987 and finally closed Christmas 2014 with enormous oppositions from the locals. Housing will be built on the site many of Oxfords residents learned to swim. Another local amenity has gone. 

Progress of the demo can be seen here:
Save Temple Cowley Pools & Fitness Centre!

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





As always guys, thanks! 

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157672143213846


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2016)

That's a bit different that...love it.


----------



## dirge (Sep 7, 2016)

Enjoyed seeing them, thanks for the share.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Liked those, always good to see something different. Shame it's going to waste though.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 7, 2016)

Nicely shots, lush.


----------



## tazong (Sep 7, 2016)

Well done for keep trying and finally getting your reward - it does not always pay off but it really did here.
good job


----------



## night crawler (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice one, looks a lot more plush than the one I learnt to swim in at Kings meadows Reading


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice one. A proper colourful explore.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

Smashing shots.


----------



## Togitha (Sep 11, 2016)

Tittering about 'anus' in picture 8. An employee having a joke on the day it closed?


----------



## Dick Derpin (Sep 11, 2016)

Bet you checked those lockers for pound coins


----------



## Safe Breaker (Nov 3, 2016)

I was one of those that learned to swim here when growing up! And good to see it again after 30 odd years. I remember not having the bottle to dive of the big diving board and only bombed it every time lol.....


----------



## LESTRADE (Jan 24, 2017)

Superb pics, shame as it was knocked to rh ground last week


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

there's something about derelict pools i just love, wonderful shots, thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2017)

Stunning photos as usual! Buildings like this must make us all nostalgic of our childhoods! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

